# Budget AR Build



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm looking to build 2 AR's with a budget of $750 per gun. Does anyone have a build list they'd be willing to share in this range? I was planning on getting an upper and lower from PSA, however today they have this blemished complete AR for $550.00

http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-ar15-16-m4-cmv-rifle-blem.html

Do I mess with a build or just buy the blemished? It'll just be used for casual plinking, I'm not worried on cosmetics. I've got a few higher end AR's that are lightweight and a lot nicer, I just want to build up the arsenal a bit but do it without dropping $1,300 per build! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

M&P15 Sport at Gunnies for $569, DPMS oracle for under $600, or Mossberg MMR $499. Why build your own?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People should be jumping on these at those prices.

If Hillary wins the election, you can bet the farm the Assault Weapons ban will make a return.


-DallanC


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Loke said:


> M&P15 Sport at Gunnies for $569, DPMS oracle for under $600, or Mossberg MMR $499. Why build your own?


That's kind of my question haha. Seems like in some cases you can build a more superior gun for the same cost as some of the deals you mentioned above. If I remember right the M&P doesn't have a forward assist or dust cover? Just some little things like that.


----------



## Runout (Dec 2, 2015)

I've seen some great deals in the last week on parts and already built. If you like how the built ones are configured, you should just get one. If you want to get a built one and start replacing parts, then you may want to build one and get just what you want from the beginning. It may even save you money, depending on how many parts you replace. For me, I don't care for the stocks or the trigger they typically include with the $500 AR, but I have seen some built uppers that I like. So I bought the already built uppers and built my own lowers with a stock and trigger that I like.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I would jump all over that PSA deal. It will be a higher quality then DPMS/Rock River/Bushmaster/whatever. The M&P 15's do seem to be decent guns though.

The next step up from the PSA rifle you listed would be a Colt 6920 or a Bravo Company rifle, and they are above what you said you wanted to spend.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered the 16" M4 for $549 (free shipping BTW) and another PSA complete blemished lower with the magpul MOE lower for $159 also with free shipping. (http://palmettostatearmory.com/catalog/product/view/id/15072/) Figure I can build a little nicer one over the next year if I get the lower here.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good thing you locked in the price, its probably going to jump up:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/re...oting-in-san-bernardino-california/ar-AAfWsdM

-DallanC


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Good thing you locked in the price, its probably going to jump up:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/re...oting-in-san-bernardino-california/ar-AAfWsdM
> 
> -DallanC


What a screwed up world we live in.

So let's say heaven forbid Hilary gets elected and bypasses congress and somehow finds a way to reintroduce an assault weapons ban, would that restrict sale of all build parts for an AR or just the lower?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If it was like before, it banned sale of lowers / complete guns. After all, the rest of the pieces arent a "gun". Begs the question though as I dont have any experience with it, were "80%" lowers legal to build during the ban years? My gut says yes... but I'm curious.


-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

When I built mine, I just got components from midway, picked things I liked.


----------

